# SkyrimMod installer download für STEP - Skyrim Total Enhancement Project auf Nexus



## gembird (9. Januar 2012)

*SkyrimMod installer download für STEP - Skyrim Total Enhancement Project auf Nexus*

Jo Hallo,

viele von Euch kennen ja das  STEP - Skyrim Total Enhancement Project auf der Seite Nexus Link:STEP - Skyrim Total Enhancement Project at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community
Die Leute die nach diesem Step Tutorial genau vorgegangen sind, wissen das es ganz schön lange dauert bis man das Step Tutorial abgearbeitet hat und die Mods für Skyrim alle installiert hat. Ich selber hab dafür locker mehr als 2 Stunden benötigt. Das Endergebnis kann sich aber danach wircklich sehen lassen!!! Echt nice 

Nun hab ich mir mal die Mühe gemacht und einen Installer erstellt der die aktuelle Version (v1.93.1) des STEP - Skyrim Total Enhancement Project beinhaltet.
Der Installer hat so gut wie alle Mods der aktuellen Step Version integriert. Auser vielleicht 2-3 Ausnahmen, wo ich denke das die Mods nicht nötig sind.
Der Skyboost Performance Mod (aktuelle version R3) wird auch mitinstalliert. Das einzige was ich geändert habe ist, dass die neue Gionight's ENBseries installiert wird anstatt die ICCC-ENBseries und FXAA Post-Process Injector v1.3.
Die Gionight's ENBseries sieht wircklich traumhaft aus und laut Gionight sollte man FXAA deaktivieren und Antialiasing aktiviern.
Hier der Link zu Gionights Mod:Confident ENB - A realistic ENB profile at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community
Allerdings hab ich die Enbseries.ini etwas verändert und SSAO deaktiviert und die Helligkeit ein wenig runtergeschraubt, da es mir viel zu Hell war und ich durch das SSAO keinen wircklich grossen Unterschied merken konnte. Zumal hat man mit SSAO aktiv enormen Performanceverlust und braucht schon ein sehr guten Pc . Am besten mit Nvidia Grafikkarte.
Ihr könnt aber SSAO gerne aktivieren, indem Ihr die enbseries.ini öffnet und den wert von EnableAmbientOcclusion=0 auf 1 stellt.
Und falls Ihr es aktivieren solltet, dann ist ganz wichtig das Ihr in Eurer SkyrimPrefs.ini (zu finden:C:\Users\Name\Documents\My Games\Skyrim) den Wert von bFloatPointRenderTarget von 0 auf 1 stellt.

Ein eher bescheidenes kurzes Ingame Video von mir wie es optisch aussieht mit Gionight's ENBseries findet Ihr auf meinem YouTubeChannel: Kanal von LoveOrHateMe79 - YouTube und hier ein etwas besseres Video von mir wie es aussieht mit Realistic Colors and Real Nights v15 with HDR Mod:The Beautiful World of "The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim" - YouTube

Wenn Ihr den Modinstaller von mir benutzen solltet, dann ist es sehr wichtig, das alle Mods die Ihr bisher installiert habt, wieder deinstalliert, weil es sonst zu Konflikten kommen kann. Und Ihr sollltet auch das aktuelle Skyrim Update installiert haben (v.1.3.10) , da sonst einige funktionen nicht funktionier wenn das nicht der Fall sein sollte.

Der Installer installiert ca. 5gb rein in Euer Skyrim Verzeichnis. Ein Tutorialtext datei ist im download mit enthalten. Einfach runterladen, entpachen, SkyrimMod installer.exe starten und installieren. Falls Euer installationsverzeichnis für Skyrim ein anderes sein sollte wie:C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\skyrim dann bitte auf Euren Installationspfad umändern. Wichtig ist nur das es ins Hauptverzeichnis von Skyrim installiert wird.

So hier der Download für den SkyrimMod installer (3gb download) über uploaded.to + rapidshare.com:http://linkcrypt.ws/dir/4rtop387i5z3075
passwort wird keins benötigt

Werde bei gelegenheit je nachdem wies ankommt noch über Rapidshare und ShareOnline hochladen.

Falls Ihr fragen habt fragt mich hier oder bei meinem YouTubeChannel:Kanal von LoveOrHateMe79 - YouTube
Helfe gerne weiter!!

Viel Spass damit ))


----------



## Bonhoe (9. Januar 2012)

Du willst es echt wissen 
Soviel Leidenschaft gebührt einfach nur ein riesen Dankeschön und RESPEKT vor Deiner Arbeit!
Leute, solltet ihr allen Ernstes noch ohne Mods zocken holt euch auf jeden Fall dieses Paket hier, Skyrim wird danach ein völlig  anderes Spielerlebnis sein.


----------



## JupZupp (10. Januar 2012)

Wat soll den dat ? Der Link ist ja wohl Spam ! Zumindest führt der nicht zu Upload.to !!!!


----------



## gembird (10. Januar 2012)

was wieso den????


----------



## gembird (10. Januar 2012)

JupZupp schrieb:


> Wat soll den dat ! Der Link ist ja wohl Spam !!!


 was wieso den????


----------



## gembird (10. Januar 2012)

JupZupp schrieb:


> Wat soll den dat ? Der Link ist ja wohl Spam ! Zumindest führt der nicht zu Upload.to !!!!


 was das kann doch ned sein wenn ich auf den link klicke komm ich dierekt dorthin. welche seite öffnet sich den bei den wenn du auf den link klickst??


----------



## JupZupp (10. Januar 2012)

Wirklich ich komme da auf ne Seite die sich Linkscrypt.ws nennt !


----------



## JupZupp (10. Januar 2012)

Ich möchte den Installer Unbedingt haben !!  Respekt für die Arbeit !


----------



## gembird (10. Januar 2012)

ja das stimmt doch auch. hab in linkcrypt meine dateien eingefügt. das ist ein schutzt damit die links ned geklaut werden. du klickst auf den link dann kommt meisten sone abfrage was ist 1+8 zum beispiel und dann klickst du auf das richtige ergebnis und gelangst dann auf die seite wo dus runterladen kannst. du kannst es dann einzeln laden oder bequemer über den jdownloader.


----------



## JupZupp (10. Januar 2012)

Alles klar Funktioniert ! Sorry !


----------



## gembird (10. Januar 2012)

JupZupp schrieb:


> Alles klar Funktioniert ! Sorry !


 kein problem


----------



## Vordack (10. Januar 2012)

Also ich habe ein unverändertes Skyrim. Ich lade das Teil runter, klicker auf installer.exe und alles wird automatisch eingerichtet?

Cool, danke!

Es gibt hier wohl niemanden der es auf ne anständige Seite hochladen könnte oder?

@PCGames
Das wäre doch einen Upload Wert^^


----------



## gembird (10. Januar 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Also ich habe ein unverändertes Skyrim. Ich lade das Teil runter, klicker auf installer.exe und alles wird automatisch eingerichtet?
> 
> Cool, danke!
> 
> ...


 Wie soll ich das verstehen???Weis jetzt nicht was Du meinst mit "auf ne anständige Seite hochladen"? Ich könnte es auch noch über Rapidshare.com und ShareOnline.biz hochladen!! Oder meintest Du über PcGames hochladen? Leider weiss ich nicht wie man über PcGames hochlädt.


----------



## Vordack (10. Januar 2012)

Mit "anständige Seite" meinte ich lediglich ne keine von diesen Filehostern. Die sind meisstens so langsam...

Am besten wäre es natürlich wenn es auf Newsgroups hochgeladen wird und ich meine 100 MBit ausnutzen kann


----------



## Fraggerick (20. Januar 2012)

torrent?

ich würde mich bereit erklären meine 10mbit, zumindest tagsüber, zur verfügung zu stellen.. und wen mr.100mbit auch ein bisschen was dazu beiträgt...


----------



## Fraggerick (20. Januar 2012)

dumme frage von nem noob: sowas wie hd texturen, ist das da auch schon drinn?


----------



## Fraggerick (21. Januar 2012)

nachtrag: linkcrypt ist ja so nett, die runtergeladenen pakete abzuhaken, und bei rs lad ich als freeuser mit 50k... also kein torrent


----------



## aut-taker (21. Januar 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Mit "anständige Seite" meinte ich lediglich ne keine von diesen Filehostern. Die sind meisstens so langsam...
> 
> Am besten wäre es natürlich wenn es auf Newsgroups hochgeladen wird und ich meine 100 MBit ausnutzen kann


 
Du hast auch keine Ahnung.. die Zeit die du verschwendet hast, um die zwei Posts zu schreiben hätte ausgereicht, die 5Gb downzuloaden bei Rapidshare. Da bekommt man sogar als Freeuser 30mbit zusammen. Wirklich, wegen 5gb zu lamentieren - jdownloader, hintergrund, paar Minuten warten und es hat sich erledigt...


----------



## Fraggerick (21. Januar 2012)

aut-taker schrieb:


> Du hast auch keine Ahnung.. die Zeit die du verschwendet hast, um die zwei Posts zu schreiben hätte ausgereicht, die 5Gb downzuloaden bei Rapidshare. Da bekommt man sogar als Freeuser 30mbit zusammen. Wirklich, wegen 5gb zu lamentieren - jdownloader, hintergrund, paar Minuten warten und es hat sich erledigt...


 
jloader hat bei mir ne fehlermeldung ausgespuckt... fehlerhafter link bei rs ^^

aber manuell ging das auch ganz flott...

aber: ist das hd texturpack drinn? kann ich problemlos das hd-kajith-pack drüber nageln? warum laggt mein rechner jetz so derbe?


----------



## gembird (21. Januar 2012)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> jloader hat bei mir ne fehlermeldung ausgespuckt... fehlerhafter link bei rs ^^
> 
> aber manuell ging das auch ganz flott...
> 
> aber: ist das hd texturpack drinn? kann ich problemlos das hd-kajith-pack drüber nageln? warum laggt mein rechner jetz so derbe?



Also erstens,das HD Texturepack ist mit drin!! Und zweitens, wie soll ich das verstehen dein Pc laggt??


----------



## Fraggerick (21. Januar 2012)

jo, mein rechner ist wohl zu mieß  

ich habs wieder runter gemacht, is nich so meins... wer mir zwei oder drei mods einzeln ziehen, da werd ich denk ich glücklicher...


----------



## FROSTY10101 (12. April 2012)

Hallo gembird

Zunächst möchte ich dir für diese wunderbare Arbeit danken, und dass du sie der Allgemeinheit zur Verfügung gestellt hast.

Das Runterladen von den beiden Hostern, ging zügig und völlig problemlos.
Ebenso die Installation.

Ich bin total begeistert!
Ich hatte ja schon selbst einiges an Mods zur Verbesserung, installiert, aber ist kein Vergleich zu dem, was du hier zusammengestellt und konfiguriert hast.
Konflikte mit anderen Mods, gibt es keine.
Alles läuft wie geölt!
Die Grafik ist nun allererste Sahne! ... einfach "Wunderbar"! 

Ich habe aber ein kleines Problem, anderer Art, was mit meiner Tastatur zu tun hat.
Bei meiner Tastatur habe ich die Sprungtaste auf "POS1", was ich gern so belassen möchte, da es sich um eine spezielle Tastatur handelt, bei der diese Taste, als fünfte Taste, in der Mitte der Pfeiltasten liegt.
Mein Problem ist nun, das beim Drücken der Taste, jedesmal mein Pferd, aus dem Nichts, vor mir erscheint, egal wo ich mich befinde.
Ist wie eine Pferde-Ruf-Taste, die ich aber nicht will.
Mein Pferd landet dann auf dem Dach eines Hauses, oder steht plötzlich im Gang einer Höhle, und versperrt mir das Weiterkommen.
Desweiteren, geht beim Versuch, das Pferd zu besteigen, jedesmal erst ein Satteltaschen-Fenster auf, was ebenfalls nervt.

Kannst du mir bitte sagen, wie ich dies unterbinden kann?
Da kann man doch bestimmt eine der vielen "ini"-Dateien bearbeiten?
Aber welche, und vor allem, "wie"?

Ich habe die Mod "Bessere Pferde + Ausgebildete Pferde" installiert.
Aber wenn ich diese deinstalliere, ändert dies an dem Problem nichts.
Es muss also an einer deiner "ini"-Konfigurations-Dateien liegen !?!

Ich nutze den NEXUS-Mod-Manager.

Ich bedanke mich schon mal herzlich, für deine Hilfe.

MfG
Frosty


Edit:

Du schreibst:
"Ihr könnt aber SSAO gerne aktivieren, indem Ihr die enbseries.ini öffnet und den wert von EnableAmbientOcclusion=0 auf 1 stellt."

Ich wollte SSAO nun aktivieren.
Bei mir steht in der enbseries.ini die EnableAmbientOcclusion=false
Also nix "0" oder "1".
Habe es trotzdem mal mir den Zahlen versucht, aber ohne Erfolg.
Bei "true", ist SSAO nun aber aktiviert.
Ich bekomme beim Start des Spiels, auch die Meldung "SSAO enabled".
Allerdings mit dem Zusatz: "SSAO enabled, slow mode"
Wäre "fast mode", eine positive Steigerung?, ... falls JA, wo und wie aktiviere ich dies?

Der Wert, von bFloatPointRenderTarget, in der SkyrimPrefs.ini , stand bereits auf "1" als ich reinschaute!


----------



## gembird (12. April 2012)

FROSTY10101 schrieb:


> Hallo gembird
> 
> Zunächst möchte ich dir für diese wunderbare Arbeit danken, und dass du sie der Allgemeinheit zur Verfügung gestellt hast.
> 
> ...


 

Hi Frosty,
ich weis, ich bin zurzeit nicht viel aktiv. Das liegt daran da wir zurzeit viel Arbeit im geschäft haben. Zock zurzeit auch kaum noch, ab und zu auf der ps3 aber mehr grad ned. Kotzt mich selber grad an

Nun zu Deinem Problem mit der Pos1 Taste. Geh mal in Dein Skyrim Installationspfad, z.B.(C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\skyrim)
Dort müsste nun ein Ordner sein mit dem Namen "Asi"(ohne Anführungszeichen). Den Asi Ordner klickste an, und nun müssten da zwei Dateien vorhanden sein die da heissen "horsespawner.asi" und "horsespawner.ini".
Diese zwei Dateien löschst du!! Mach vorhher noch ne Kopie der zwei Dateien, falls Du sie irgendwann mal wieder benötigen solltest.
Wenn Du das gemacht hast, starte Skyrim nochmal um zu schauen ob das Problem behoben ist. Kannst zwar dann kein Pferd mehr Spawnen, aber das braucht man ja nicht unbedingt.

Nun zu dem SSAO. Das hasste ja schon wie ich gelesen habe richtig aktiviert. Und wegen dem SSAO slow mode,
brauchste dich nicht verwirren zu lassen. Den der Modder, der die Mod gemacht hat, hat das nur als slow mode benannt, weil mit aktiven SSAO es zu starken Rucklern kommen kann, also sehr Hardware hungrig damit ist. Daher die bezeichnung slow mode.

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir weiterhelfen. Wenns geklappt hat, oder auch nicht gibste mir einfach bescheid.

Gruss Michael


----------



## FROSTY10101 (12. April 2012)

Hallo Michael,

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.

Dass, mit dem Löschen der beiden Dateien, habe ich gemacht. ... + Sicherheitskopie.
Hat gut funktioniert! ... Pferd lässt sich nun wieder brav reiten.

SSAO läuft auch gut!
Dank schneller Hardware, gibt es mit Ruckler, keine Probleme.
Läuft völlig flüssig.
Ohne SSAO, waren es 79 FPS, und mit aktiviertem SSAO, immer noch so um die 45 FPS.
Wenn's eng wird, geht es auch mal runter auf 35 FPS, ... was aber selten ist.

Macht mit deiner Konfiguration nun richtig Spaß!

Also, nochmals Vielen Dank.

Gruß
Frosty


----------



## torminater1990 (17. April 2012)

Hey, demnächst soll das nächste STEP (V 2.1) rauskommen. Wird die neue Version auch hochgeladen? Wäre sehr hilfreich ;-D
Übrigens: Hast du falls möglich NUR die deutschen Versionen der Mods hochgeladen oder macht das keinen Unterschied? Ich persönlich spiele in Englisch (mag iwie die Synchro lieber), also müsste ich das dann ein wenig abändern. Hab übrigens max. 100 kbit/s Downstream, also werde ich mich mit meinem Läppi auf Highspeed-DSL-Suche machen! 

Gruß
tormi


----------



## gembird (25. April 2012)

torminater1990 schrieb:


> Hey, demnächst soll das nächste STEP (V 2.1) rauskommen. Wird die neue Version auch hochgeladen? Wäre sehr hilfreich ;-D
> Übrigens: Hast du falls möglich NUR die deutschen Versionen der Mods hochgeladen oder macht das keinen Unterschied? Ich persönlich spiele in Englisch (mag iwie die Synchro lieber), also müsste ich das dann ein wenig abändern. Hab übrigens max. 100 kbit/s Downstream, also werde ich mich mit meinem Läppi auf Highspeed-DSL-Suche machen!
> 
> Gruß
> tormi



Hi torminater

das macht keinen Unterschied. Und ja wenn ich mal weider etwas mehr zeit habe werd ich auch Version 2.1 miteinbinden. )


----------



## zakuma (8. Mai 2012)

wäre echt genial könntest du auf Zippy Share hochladen, keine download begrenzung weder in der geschwindigkeit noch in der max. parallelen downloads


----------



## gembird (8. Mai 2012)

zakuma schrieb:


> wäre echt genial könntest du auf Zippy Share hochladen, keine download begrenzung weder in der geschwindigkeit noch in der max. parallelen downloads


 
Hi zakuma,

ich hab leider über Zippy Share kein Premium.


----------



## FROSTY10101 (28. Juni 2013)

@gembird
Es ist nun ein Jahr her, dass ich deine Zusammenstellung nutzte.
Nun gab es zu SKYRIM einige Updates, und da es mit deiner seither nicht mehr funktionierte, habe ich mir selber beholfen, damit das Spiel gut aussieht.

Allerdings vermisse ich eines aus deiner Zusammenstellung sehr:

Man konnte da per Tastendruck, sich durch die verschiedenen Wetter "zappen"!
Von Sonnenschein und Regenschauer, bis hin zu Gewitter und Schneesturm, war alles möglich.

Wie hast du das gemacht?
Würde das gern in meinem jetzigen SKYRIM einbauen.

P.s.:
Falls gembird dies nicht mehr lesen sollte, da er hier im Forum nicht sehr aktiv ist, kennt sich vielleicht jemand anderes damit aus, wie man das macht.
Ist das ein Tool, oder eine Mod, die das ermöglicht?


----------

